# Glaze under Werkstatt Acrylic/Carlack?



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi

I have a Candy a White Golf GTi and currently detail with Werkstatt Acrylic and will soon replace with Carlack as my supplies are nearly finished. 

Can I use a glaze of any kind with the Carlack sealants? I don't want to buy one only to find that they affect the bond.....

Thanks
Mark


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Glaze under the Carlack sealant would reduce the durability. If using the AIO after a glaze then the glaze would be removed by the AIO


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Use Sonus acrylic glanz over the top of Carlack. Use acrylic spritz detailer post washing to keep it fresh and sharp.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I ve used werkstat and now carlack but no need for a glaze. I ve just done a full decon and machine polish then followed it with a coat of carlack complete then 3 coats of long life for my initial layers. 
I also have sonus acrylic glanz which I use every so often for an added shine.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

This post may be of interest...


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks all
With the Sonus acrylic glanz, I presume it is totally compatable with the Carlack (bonding etc) and that further layers of Carlack over the Sonus (over time) is ok?


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, I've just been reading up and see that effectively it's all the same brand (or very similar)

So, would I be right in thinking that the Sonus Acrylic Glanz is effectively Werkstatt Gloss? If so, I still use that as a top up


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

No mate the sonus arcylic spirit is the QD detailer the same as werkstat gloss. The arcylic glanz is suppose to add an extra shine to the carlack system and can be added or layered between long life no probs.
Basically you need carlack complete or werkstat prime if you still have any then add layers of carlack long life, then use a QD whenever you want. Hope this helps


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Stu Mac, I'll get some.

I guess the acrylic glanz will only need adding every few months....


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes mate, I just use it every now and then. I would certainly put 3 coats of carlack long life on during your first application then your sorted mate


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Spot on thanks


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, is there any visual improvement by layering the Acrylic Glanz?


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

mwad said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there any visual improvement by layering the Acrylic Glanz?


Anyone please?


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Having tried it a few times, I'm not convinced there is any improvement


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there any point in putting Carlack over the Glanz?
Would it dull the enhanced finish?


----------

